# Bass testen? Hier sind die Songs.



## XP1500Monster (20. April 2014)

Ich wollte einfach mal einen kleinen Sammelthread aufmachen, wo Songs/Lieder gesammelt werden, die den Bass (möglichst sauber) gut ansprechen. Halt Songs mit denen man die Performance von Subwoovern vergleichen kann.


Sound Stabs - To the Utmost
http://www.youtube.com/watch/?v=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAmy_KCN45A

KoRn - Get Up
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYxEYxW3tVg

KoRn - Illuminati
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qInHdnMV-Fw

Ich weiß, sind nur 3 Lieder bis jetzt; aber mir fällt gerade nichts ein  Ich vertraue da auf die Leute die sich mit Musik auskennen, die finden sicher was^^


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2014)

Du mußt mal die Links fixen. Nur den Code hinter dem = Zeichen.


----------



## XP1500Monster (20. April 2014)

Was muss ich genau machen


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2014)

Im You Tube Link steht hinter dem = Zeichen ein COde. Den in die YouTube Klammern, dann werden die Videos auch angezeigt.

Edit: Mir fällt spontan dieses Lied ein

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9Is1Y8b7CQ

aber keine ahnung wie das aufn subwoofer klingt, habe hier keinen...


----------



## Hänschen (20. April 2014)

Beim Prodigy Lied wird der Bass bei meinen CT227Mk2 nur leicht angedeutet ... da brauchts wohl ne fette Membran für 

 Diese Lieder sind aber auch extra für sowas gemacht nehme ich an.


----------



## FSPower (20. April 2014)

Klingt interessant! Ich mach mal ein "Abo" damit ich das Zuhause wieder finde!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tFh0J8Ph18U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 --​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MrRVW-p8SJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## n3ts4k (20. April 2014)

Ich würde mal den hier empfehlen, damit sollte man die eindeutigsten Ergebnisse erzielen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fwrbFj9r10Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6mPfrYFRKNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ante Up darf aber nicht fehlen


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2014)

n3ts4k schrieb:


> Ich würde mal den hier empfehlen, damit sollte man die eindeutigsten Ergebnisse erzielen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VK4IAAFrPo


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2014)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/87367146

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## USAFALKE (20. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBaxoR16S-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wenn es wirklich was sein muss wegen bass zu Testen, dann hier als Bsp....


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVJSTTvJ23I
https://soundcloud.com/x-x/timeless
https://soundcloud.com/x-x/higherzwei


----------



## USAFALKE (20. April 2014)

Aber ACHTUNG!
Das zerreist deine Ohren 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2D73guZpVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hier haste mal bass hahahaha





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M8gjsefNYpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Oder das Hier


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. April 2014)

DELLASOUL schrieb:


> Aber ACHTUNG!
> Das zerreist deine Ohren
> 
> 
> ...


Davon bekommste Kopfschmerzen


----------



## USAFALKE (20. April 2014)

Haha, tzja so muss es sein... Wenn man es wirklich so sein muss, emm was ich noch sagen wollte... 
Wenn ihr wollt zusagen XP1500Monster, dann kann ich dir ein Bass tester erstellen wär Überhaupt kein Problem für mich..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wuIdKobdk7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 --​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c9qa2f3vDH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 --​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d0ExxPmWdRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. April 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VK4IAAFrPo


 
Poste doch einfach gleich das Lied. Ist doch ganz berühmt der Woofer Cooker 

An sich auch ganz nett durch seine tiefe Frequenz. Lässt den Teller schön schwingen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQW4LpiDisM​


----------



## Brehministrator (20. April 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob jemand die Folgenden schon gepostet hatte.

Das Lied wurde quasi als Bass-Test erstellt, nehme ich an 
*Chemical Brothers - Under The Influence*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8Q5j9kXT_o

Ansonsten noch: *PRODIGY - Breathe*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2ojuJdgquI

Ein Klassiker, immer wieder gut:* PRODIGY - Thunder*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-91xG7scrDs

Und mein Favorit für einen wunderbar diffusen Bass ab ca. Position 1:01 (kommt nur aus größeren Boxen überhaupt raus )
*Marc Romboy Vs Stephan Bodzin - Phobos*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quY5Vky6vZI


----------



## ASD_588 (20. April 2014)

Mal was moderenes was bass geboosted ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssh9EgkJSb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




mache geben mehr geld für die sub aus als das auto überhaupt wert ist. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l5PMKpTGBDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier kann man sehen wie sie Funktionieren. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aq0eFGFmhWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FSPower (20. April 2014)

Also so viel Auswahl es hier auch gibt, aber ich hab einfach das Gefühl mein Handy packt das nicht!  
Wird Zeit, dass ich nach hause komme!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-kfbE3ZU4Bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 --​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-rMDCJ78bdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 --​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Bul0dJVfFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 --​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXhk75Zz_sY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XP1500Monster (21. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hFE-3DsLU0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryzSrkjFtCQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA6QgekThIQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIOUPoAkoeY


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

hier noch was relativ geläufiges bei den Autoanlagenvertretern. Auch wenn ich kein Wort verstehe 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSMlrnkUjec

Ein kleines Video was dem Lied zur "Berühmtheit" verholfen hat


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bppfUZvdThY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## N00bler (22. April 2014)

Wenns noch nicht erwähnt wurde Basstronic Bass i love you.

Siehe da: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw6GIEGpVdc
Special Empfehlung: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lYZVetEnro 


Extra: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cCuA2-3WJA


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

N00bler schrieb:


> Wenns noch nicht erwähnt wurde Basstronic Bass i love you.
> 
> Siehe da: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw6GIEGpVdc
> 
> ...


 
Ouh guter Einfall  Auch einer der feinen Lieder 

Aber hier noch ein paar Beispiele:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O8Uhn-dU3Gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbh4TngIO20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=czpZvVyQN5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_8JF6jg-46k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJEzl31zL-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bennz (22. April 2014)

schöner Thread, leider merke ich bei meiner Freilandbeschallung die nur 3x3meter Luft hat fast keinen Unterschied das Knallt immer 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os3LDdbaVtE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGoiSbUfhDM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zStp96B_xEo

die ersten beiden sind mehr für die Sub Fraktion, das letzte lässt locker die dicke Kaffee Tasse hüpfen.

muss mal die Lieder raus suchen womit ich 4 Teufel Subs in 1,5jahren geschrottet habe.


----------



## N00bler (22. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aber hier noch ein paar Beispiele:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Da habe ich den HipHop auch für mich entdeckt!


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8K31tTV554


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLaXExkvUFE


----------



## dekay55 (22. April 2014)

Hättsch auch was 
Ying Yang Twins - Salt Shaker - YouTube

Und wenns bisl Klassik sein darf, der Ultimative Dynamik Test, aber vorsichtig rangehen, nich gleich voll aufdrehen mit dem lied hab ich aus Spass schon so einige billige Woofer zerschossen 
Carl Orff  Carmina Burana - O Fortuna 
BEST EVER O Fortuna - Carl Orff Carmina Burana - YouTube


----------



## skyhigh5 (22. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq7HElfrA8o


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Hier mal noch was aus der Korg





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FDrwr6ck8Hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (22. April 2014)

Mit dem https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8gjsefNYpE zucken meine CT227Mk2 noch bis 30Hz runter  

Perfektes Test Tool !  ... gleich Faforiert.


----------



## ASD_588 (22. April 2014)

hat ca 40Hz 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYH7_GzP4Tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TA7gnSyuIik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (23. April 2014)

Müsst "/drum" eingeben bei TESO


----------



## TechBone (24. April 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Im You Tube Link steht hinter dem = Zeichen ein COde. Den in die YouTube Klammern, dann werden die Videos auch angezeigt.
> 
> Edit: Mir fällt spontan dieses Lied ein
> 
> ...


 
ich würde lieber die Bass Boosted version nehmen, die hört sihc auch mehr nach Live an 

oder gleich Poison bass boosted 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zME5hg79_bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Best 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wvt7s-Nu0QQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit - den finde ich auch sehr nice :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfDIm5OH8y8

also um den Bass zu testen, kenne ich da einige, allerdings geht das dann schon in den Techno-Bereich.

z.B. Etnik


----------



## Delta_007 (15. Mai 2014)

hab grad keine links zur hand, aber 
bei youtube mal nach  ,,bassotronics- bass i love you ,, suchen  oder ,,bassotronics- steve meads tahoe,,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch-UDVTcvsU

wer steve meade kennt der weiß auch warum der track so heißt  XD


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Mai 2014)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x630me

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. Mai 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Mit dem https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8gjsefNYpE zucken meine CT227Mk2 noch bis 30Hz runter
> 
> Perfektes Test Tool !  ... gleich Faforiert.


 
Die (neuen) Apple in Ear Kopfhörer bis 26Hz, gerade getestet.


----------



## Roundy (21. Mai 2014)

Meine cx300II gehen auf ca. 6 hz.
Danach hör ich fast nix mehr... nurnoch vereinzelt. 
Gruß


----------



## dekay55 (21. Mai 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Meine cx300II gehen auf ca. 6 hz.
> Danach hör ich fast nix mehr... nurnoch vereinzelt.
> Gruß


 
Du hast sicher die null vergessen ?


----------



## Roundy (26. Mai 2014)

Nö...
Kann aber auch sein dass ich zu blöd für den test bin  was wäre denn normal?
Gruß


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Mai 2014)

"Fort Minor- Tools of Trade" kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## dsdenni (4. Juni 2014)

[Dubstep] - Direct - Parallax [Monstercat Release] - YouTube

Gutes Lied mit sehr sauberen Bass


----------



## RzZ_BossMode (4. Juni 2014)

Es gibt nichts besseres als die 3 Songs hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9MU8t26jObE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xyEcjEnHN9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C0rTsag04aI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn du kein Bass hörst dann heißt es das der Bass (Hz) zu tief sind und deine Lautsprecher packen es nicht.


----------



## TechBone (8. Juni 2014)

RzZ_BossMode schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts besseres als die 3 Songs hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab da noch von mir  eine editierte Bass version: YouTube[/url


----------



## CosmoCortney (8. Juni 2014)

Kraftwerk - Nummern/Computerwelt (live Minimum-Maximum)

Kraftwerk - Elektro-Kardiogramm

F-Zero GX - Dizzy (composed by Hidenori Shoji)

Takkyu Ishino - Arek (dürfte sich für den mittleren Bass-Spektrum eignen)


----------



## RzZ_BossMode (8. Juni 2014)

TechBone schrieb:


> Hab da noch von mir  eine editierte Bass version: YouTube
> 
> und hier aus Deutschland : Hardcore Bass
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWwIGycBWdM
> ...


 
Du weißt das bass boost müll ist ? Es ist kein richtiger bass, der wird nur mit einem Pegel hoch gezogen und das wars auch. Genauso kann ich meine Anlage lauter machen >.>


----------



## TechBone (8. Juni 2014)

RzZ_BossMode schrieb:


> Du weißt das bass boost müll ist ? Es ist kein richtiger bass, der wird nur mit einem Pegel hoch gezogen und das wars auch. Genauso kann ich meine Anlage lauter machen >.>



nö ich höre kein Dubstep.

was machen denn leute auf live konzerten? die müssen den Bass sowieso verstärken, ich finde die lieder ohne starken bass nicht aufregend. Anlage lauter machen aber dann keinen bass haben, z.B. das standard lied habe sehr wenig Bass, aber wenn man auf live hört wurde richtig aufgedreht, so habe ich das gemerkt...

ich genieße die Beats, auch wenn ich sie etwas langsamer und gepitcht  habe, sie kriegen finde ich irgendwie einen bass Boost, der mit dem normalen Boost nicht geht.



Roundy schrieb:


> Meine cx300II gehen auf ca. 6 hz.
> Danach hör ich fast nix mehr... nurnoch vereinzelt.
> Gruß


meine AT ATH-M50X gehen nur bis 15Hz


----------



## RzZ_BossMode (9. Juni 2014)

Ja die gehen bis 6hz mit 9db haha. Man muss genügend db haben um zu sagen "Die KH sind bis 6Hz"


----------



## informatrixx (10. Juni 2014)

am besten ist die "Tojo Bass Evolution Test CD"

hier ein paar Titel:

Woofer Cooker (Bass Test) - YouTube

Deep Ass Bass Song (SE) - YouTube

DJ magic mike - bass test - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7CPivV3Pm2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auch noch ein kleiner Übergang.


----------



## TechBone (11. Juni 2014)

ich finde aber das geil : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ry79-62F2c4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0EOng-112LQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (13. Juni 2014)

Dieses "Wiggle" von Derulo/Snoop ist recht bassig


----------



## RzZ_BossMode (14. Juni 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Dieses "Wiggle" von Derulo/Snoop ist recht bassig


 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8EvrGh0UK0

Wieso funktioniert das mit 
	
	



```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v= link
```
 nicht ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8EvrGh0UK0


----------



## T'PAU (14. Juni 2014)

RzZ_BossMode schrieb:


> [YT]Jason Derulo - Wiggle feat Snoop Dogg [LYRICS] - YouTube[/YT]
> 
> Wieso funktioniert das mit
> 
> ...


Geht doch. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8EvrGh0UK0

Nur das Gedöns nach v= einfügen, also m8EvrGh0UK0.

Ich benutze immer den "Video einfügen" Button, da der Player dann grösser dargestellt wird.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m8EvrGh0UK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Unbedingt das "s" in http*s* weglassen! Nebenbei wird dann, wenn man "Link einfügen" verwendet, auch gleich der Titelname angezeigt (siehe mein Quote). 

Gewisse "Experten", wie Herr Zeus18, klatschen einfach irgendwelche kryptischen http*s* hier hin. Auf sowas klick ich sowieso nicht.


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xKkb13IU_DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2thAMIpp3U4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Suebafux (15. Juni 2014)

Meine Referenz zum Testen von Audiosystemen/Komponenten ist seit sehr vielen Jahren Vienna von Ultravox.
( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U-NHTW2-Ps )


----------



## T'PAU (15. Juni 2014)

Was genau ist eigentlich so schwer daran, das *s* aus http*s* Youtube-Links zu entfernen, damit man gleich sieht welcher Titel es ist? 
Wie's fast ohne Mehraufwand geht, hab ich ja grad erklärt.

Aber hey, wenn keiner draufklicken soll... egal.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vw8iy_zFHtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gummert (16. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6gGxJtFaJDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lz9xygnjvIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Janz jut beide zum testen


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juni 2014)

Rogue - Dreams (Cormak Remix) [Dubstep]


----------



## Hänschen (20. Juni 2014)

Joker - Untitled rsn


 aus der Dubstep Region frisch ausm Internetradio gerippt  klingt als 320mp3 besser wie auf YouTube ...


----------



## dsdenni (21. Juni 2014)

[Dubstep] - Direct & Labisch - Better World [Monstercat Release] - YouTube



Ist nicht das Dubstep was man sich sonst vorstellt...


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2014)

07. Putting the Team Back Together (The A-Team Soundtrack) - Alan Silvestri[mp3truck.com]


----------



## Hänschen (23. Juni 2014)

blasta - unity dub



 Bei Beatport kann man es anhören, einfach googeln 
 Ich habs im Internetradio gefunden.


----------



## T'PAU (23. Juni 2014)

Kommt leider über YT überhaupt nicht rüber, hab ich deutlich basslastiger in Erinnerung. Aus einer 80er Compilation (Blastmaster Radio):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7VPbmk0l7WU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (25. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdaCDsN1FJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Beschte :3













im Dubstep


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (28. Juni 2014)

TechBone schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 Zeig mir mal die Stelle mit dem Bass bitte.. Standard-Gedudel..


----------



## TechBone (3. Juli 2014)

ok so jut ist es dann auch wieder nicht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

Ich als Laie sag mal David Guettta Lovers On Sun- so hab ich noch keinen TMT hüpfen Sehen


----------



## bitbowl (6. November 2014)

Chuckie - Let The Bass Kick darf meiner Meinung nach nich fehlen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TM0LF5JTwGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechBone (10. November 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/kroyclub/2-oh-yeah-you-aint-lyin-feat




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/97504318

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch besser: https://soundcloud.com/omgitm/omgitm-supermix-07-2014-by


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. Januar 2015)

Eine "etwas behandelte" Version von Clint Mansell's "Lux Aeterna":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8gLi-aBFNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Gelaber kurz nach Beginn und kurz vor Ende kann ignoriert werden


----------



## S0l4ris451 (20. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO1-fLbbM4g

Sry war mir nicht ganz ersichtlich wo ich den Link richtig einfügen konnte!!


----------



## kero81 (1. April 2015)

Hääää? Ich denke das hier is ein Thread für Lieder mit dickem, fettem B-A-S-S und nicht so nem wischiwaschi Zeugs... Jetzt mal die richtigen Lieder! 

Evil Hectorr - Mein Bass

Evil Hectorr - Der Roboter

So ziemlich alles von Frauenarzt, also die alten Sachen. Gerade kein Plan ob ich das hier posten darf, daher selbst suchen. Z.b. Se*geil, Komm Nu**e komm, Feu**te Träume, Lass dich gehn, Was willst Du tun, Es geht um Kohle... Halt das ganze 808 Zeug. 

Dann noch Chorus86. Muss einem natürlich gefallen. Die Texte sind mir meist Egal, mir gehts da nur um den Beh Ah Doppel Ess!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

Ich bin da ja eher für Klassiker, bei dem heutigen Zeugs ist vieles nur auf Bass getrimmt und der Rest kackt gnadenlos ab:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UIVe-rZBcm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JeRa3RtBiIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqJ-ETSG4fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68ePU-qvJnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7JlQqfmBH4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ok damit gewinnt man mittlerweile keinen Blumentopf mehr aber früher reichte so etwas ​


----------



## MetallSimon (10. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HitDB-Be_74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Juli 2015)

Hui, manche Lieder hier lassen den Subwoofer ja ganz schön tief schlafen.

Fangen wir mal mit dem harten Zeugs an:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLW5ijGIAaI

Hier gibts nen kompletten Mix mit schickem Bass. Eure Nachbarn werden sich freuen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwADYN1cV7g


----------



## dekay55 (3. Juli 2015)

also wenn ihr mal richtig bass wollt, dann lasst mal diese Youtube kacke, was bei manchen liedern 
im Subbass bereich abbgeht ist echt nicht schön, euch faellt das nur nicht auf weil ich bezweifel das jemand ne Soundkarte hat die solche Frequenzen wiedergeben kann, als zweitens nen Verstaerker hat der keine Subsonic schaltung hat bzw keine abschaltbare, und als drittes nen Subwoofer der bis in den Infraschallbereich geht. Wenn ich sehe was für auslenkungen mein woofer bei manchen lieder waerend dem bass macht und was für tritte der abgibt manchmal   ( falls euer Verstaerker abschaltbare Subsonic schaltung habt, auf keinen fall deaktivieren auser ihr wohlt euren Woofer killen oder wisst haargenau was ihr macht )

Für richtig bass kann ich übrigends alte Orgeln Empfehlen, also manch Kirchenmusik geht schon bestialisch tief bis auf 24hz runter je nach anzahl der Register sogar bis 8hz ! Oder wer Elektronisch musiziert, mal die Demo von Rob Papen "Subboombass" ausprobieren, das ding produziert bestialische Tiefbaesse wie ihr sie garantiert noch nie gehört habt, vorrausgesetzt eure Anlage macht das mit.


----------



## thunderofhate (3. Juli 2015)

Nun ja, man kann hier ja keine eigenen Lieder hochladen, daher ist man wohl halbwegs auf Mp3s und Youtube Kacke angewiesen, da die andern wohl kaum die gleich Musiksammlung haben.


----------



## dekay55 (3. Juli 2015)

Wenn du die rechte an den Liedern besitzt bzw wenns wirklich deine eigen produzierten sind, Lads bei Soundcloud hoch, da haste naemlich ne sehr gute quali. 
Gegen MP3 habsch ja nix einzuwenden, nur das was bei Youtube manchmal passiert wenn man liedern mit starken bass hat ist halt echt nich schön. 
Paar schöne Wooferkocher macht Dillinja. Zu Dillinja muss man sagen er ist berüchtigt dafür Anlagen zu zerblassen weil seine Musik so dermassend Basslastig ist, er hat auch in vielen Discos die auflage das er nicht die Hauseigene Anlage benutzen darf, unter anderem deswegen hat er dafür seine eigene Anlage entwickelt speziel ausgelegt auf mördertiefbaesse ( Valve Sound System ) 
Viel spass 
https://soundcloud.com/dillinja


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Viel spass
> https://soundcloud.com/dillinja



Na toll, jetzt weiss ich wieder wie ******** meine Lautsprecher sind.
Vielen Dank


----------



## dekay55 (5. Juli 2015)

Mach dir nix draus, viele Lautsprecher kommen da nicht klar mit.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2015)

Meine kommen nicht mal mit normalen Bass klar.


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juli 2015)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Viel spass
> https://soundcloud.com/dillinja


Meine eher kleine Teufelanlage kommt damit recht gut zurecht. Finde die Musik aber extrem nervig.
Das ist kein normaler Breakbeat, oder? Klingt wie mit Drum'n Bass vermischt.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Wenn du die rechte an den Liedern besitzt bzw wenns wirklich deine eigen produzierten sind, Lads bei Soundcloud hoch, da haste naemlich ne sehr gute quali.
> Gegen MP3 habsch ja nix einzuwenden, nur das was bei Youtube manchmal passiert wenn man liedern mit starken bass hat ist halt echt nich schön.
> Paar schöne Wooferkocher macht Dillinja. Zu Dillinja muss man sagen er ist berüchtigt dafür Anlagen zu zerblassen weil seine Musik so dermassend Basslastig ist, er hat auch in vielen Discos die auflage das er nicht die Hauseigene Anlage benutzen darf, unter anderem deswegen hat er dafür seine eigene Anlage entwickelt speziel ausgelegt auf mördertiefbaesse ( Valve Sound System )
> Viel spass
> https://soundcloud.com/dillinja



Ka. welche Anlage damit ein Problem haben sollte,
vielleicht sowas wie in nem Normalen Caffee

ich hab einen Akai V. von 1986



Das ist ganz angenehm:
https://soundcloud.com/dillinja/deadly-deep-subs-1994


----------



## MetallSimon (8. Juli 2015)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum es da Probleme geben sollte? Die gibts doch eigentlich nur wenn man zu weit aufdreht und der Verstärker/Lautsprecher das nicht verkraftet oder gibts da noch was anderes?


----------



## dekay55 (8. Juli 2015)

Joar die Dynamik, hört das mal auf ner erwachsenen Anlage und dann nochmal bei euch, da faellt sicher was auf. Ich hab hier auch nen Teufel Woofer von nem Concept M Set, anmerkung das ist kein "Subwoofer" den ich nutze ich hab den geschenkt bekommen. Also wer meint Teufel Subwoofer seien gut oder können gut klingen der hat noch nichts besseres Gehört, in meinen Ohren bringt der Woofer nur ein Bassgeschwabbel und Gedröhne hin, das ist alles aber kein sauberer Bass. Ich kann mir eben denken das viele die eigentlichen Frequenz garnicht hören bei den Liedern weil die Speaker nicht so tief runtergehen.


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juli 2015)

Alles eine Frage des Preises und des Anwendungsbereiches. In Anbetracht des Preises klingt das Motiv von Teufel eben gut.
Möchte ich grad audiophil sein, kann ich immer noch auf Kopfhörer der gleichen Preisklasse zurückgreifen.


----------

